# Turbo Upgrade dor s14 sr20det



## Sideways_S14 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey guys I have a 98 240sx with a stock sr20det in it. I want to do a turbo upgrade on it and I want it to do the quarter mile in the 11's. I know this is gonna take a alot of hard work. I havent found anything so is there a kit for sale that meets my demands. If theres not I might consider running a gt3076rs or a gt35r. Which turbo is better for our cars? If I went with the gt35r what other mods would I need?


----------

